# GET YOUR THYROID CHECKED OUT!!!!



## LivingWithTheDevil (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi guys hope everyones ok silly thing to say really anyways,
I went to my docs recently what a mess i was i had a panic attack in tesco (how embarrasing) about an hour before my doctors apt.
Then when i got down the doctors i was a shaking mess the silly thing is im one of the loudest people i know always dancing on tables e.c.t..
My doctor couldnt believe what was happening to me my mum was crying cause its just not me..
Anyways ive had depersonalization for about 10 months now on tablets e.c.t now..
But it got alot worse so i went bk to the docs to try get sorted, he said my thyroid doesnt look to goo so sent off for some blood tests if this is right and i have thyroid problems i believe that once sorted my depersonalization will go completely..

I get my results back on the 16th so will let you know..
But its worth a shot guys if u just get a simple blood test done it might make u better..
Good luck 
Lisa xxx


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for posting this topic!!! A thyroid or endocrine problem can definitely cause or make worse DP. I have a borderline hypothyroid (underactive) disease. The psychiatrist I had seen on and off for years constantly checked my thyroid. In my case, I believe my DP caused my thyroid to malfunction, or rather, it's a hereditary problem that has been made worse by the stress of DP. If anyone is paper thin or overweight, please do get your thyroid checked. And sometimes the TSH test can be within normal limits and you can still be symptomatic for a thyroid problem. If your lab values are at the top or low end of the "normal" values scale, you may still be sick. I was put on thyroid replacement meds and my lab values were normal--and even in the normal range, not high or low normal. Docs should not treat based on lab values alone, but based on symptoms. I feel much better on my thyroid meds (T3 and T4), and also take N-acetyl-L-tyrosine to help my thyroid even more. Also, if anyone is hypothyroid, the desiccated (pig) thyroid rather than the synthetic (Synthroid) T4 makes you feel better including your mood. I'm also taking T3 which really elevates the mood. I'm on synthetic T3 and T4, until my desiccated thyroid comes in the mail. Thyroid problems can cause depression and the remedy for that chemical imbalance is T3--available with the desiccated thyroid and T3 synthetic, not antidepressants.


----------

